# Mastering the Defensive Snubby



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Northeaster Tactical Schools Presents
Mastering the Defensive Snubby

Overview / Mastering the Defensive Snubby
http://www.northeasterntacticalschools.com/maxsnub.html

Attention short barrel revolver owners! Looking to exploit the snubby's every tactical advantage? This course teaches you how to get every advantage out of the snub revolver. Course includes: Forgotten snubby advantages, unconventional carries, draws, shooting positions, speed reloading, single-handed shooting and reloading with the dominant hand and non-dominant hand, equipment options, laser grip drills (lasers provided), contact shooting, snubby specific weapon retention, safely shooting through pockets, and snub specific gunfight strategy. This course is perfect for the legally armed individual who currently carries a short barrel, self defense revolver. Shooters of all skill levels are welcome, but students MUST be familiar with the handling of a firearm under stressful situations.

*Course Topics Include:*
*25 Reasons Why The Snubby Beats The Semi-Auto *

Snubby: Primary Or Back-Up? 
Ammo Options For The Snubby 
Practical Features For The Serious Social Snubby 
Snubby Draw - Draw Like You're Cheating And You Mean It 
Shoot Through The Pocket Without Ruining The Coat 
The Long Shot: Shooting At 9 Feet And Beyond 
The Fast Shot: Shooting At 5 Feet And In 
The Snubby As Emergency Impact Weapon 
Snubby Specific Weapon Retention 
Contact Shooting 
Shooting Positions: It Isn't All Stand-Up 
How To Shoot (And Re-Load) The Snubby With The Flashlight 
Laser Grips And Laser Grip Drills That Mean Something 
Speed Loader And Speed Strip Tricks 
One Handed Reloading With The Dominant And Non-Dominant Hand 
Snubby Specific Gunfight Strategies 
Conclusions

*Student Equipment List:*
Snubby Revolver (3" or under - any model)
200 cartridges (factory new)
Shooting glasses, Ear covers and Bill cap
Work gloves
A shirt or cover garment (this will be shot through so don't bring your favorite sweatshirt)
Holster (the one that you actually carry your snubby in)
Minimum of 2 speed loaders (1st choice: any Safariland model, 2nd choice: HKS)
2 speed strips (Optional - Available for loan)
Tactical Flashlight with spare batteries
2 pens
Cleaning kit
Lunch, beverages/water and snacks

*Dates / Locations:*

June 24, 2005 | Harvard, MA
August 26, 2005 | Harvard, MA
October 15, 2005 | Springfield, MA

Time: 9am - 4pm
Tuition: $150

Please contact Michael de Bethencourt at [email protected]

http://www.northeasterntacticalschools.com/

Telephone 978-667-5591.


----------

